# 89 Max - electric problem



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

My 89 Max with 312,000 consistently drains the battery. The car was running and next day when I go to start it - dead. I jump started it and it ran fine until next morning, same thing. Now it cannot be jump started. The battery is brand new but something seems to be shorting it out. There are no interior lights or any sign of electricity in the car.I checked all the fuses and fusible link box on the firewall and they seem ok. The alternator and starter are less than year old and when the car was running it ran fine and started fine. I am ignorant with elctronics, but I was wondering if there is any process of elimination I could do to isolate the problem. I have a digital meter. I am not sure of the fusible link terminology. Is the fusible link the wire that runs from the device (starter, alternator, etc)? Can I disconnect the starter wires or alternator wires, one at time to see if I get a change in current? If the fusible link wire is broken or whatever, how can I locate it and can it be replaced?. 
I was hoping someone could give me some direct before I have to have towed to the shop! - Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

well, I hope I'm not too late with this reply
put the meter between the positive cable and the positive battery terminal.
then start pulling fuses until you pull one that causes a change in the draw (draw should go down)


----------

